
The Craft of Text Editing (1999) - tosh
https://www.finseth.com/craft/
======
dang
2017:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13518170](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13518170)

2014:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8362518](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8362518)

